# Archery Jewelry: Bow and Arrow Pendant Necklace



## jewelz (Mar 27, 2009)

very pretty I like that a lot.


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

*Necklace*

Love it! Love it! The price is more than right too!


----------



## mkmabe (Apr 15, 2009)

I like that a lot! It's very pretty


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

This is so crazy! My husband got me one!!
I just got it yesterday! I love it! Every one at my work liked it too!!

No one believed me when I told them that my husband got it for me...just because! No special reason! I told them all....cuz He loves me!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I like that a lot! Can't beat that price either!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## BowtechBlonde (Apr 13, 2009)

*awesome*



alpinebowoman said:


> This is so crazy! My husband got me one!!
> I just got it yesterday! I love it! Every one at my work liked it too!!
> 
> No one believed me when I told them that my husband got it for me...just because! No special reason! I told them all....cuz He loves me!


Isn't that nice when our hubbies do that?! I found the necklace, so I just ordered it. Then yesterday my hubby surprised me with the pink Morrell target "The Crush." I was so excited! now if this stupid wind would stop being so crazy I could go out and shoot at it! :smile: Anyway, it's nice when we get surprises.


----------



## CBurch (Dec 18, 2008)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## mkmabe (Apr 15, 2009)

I just bought one! I absolutely love it!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

My hubby got me one in January and I absolutely love it!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

BowtechBlonde said:


> Isn't that nice when our hubbies do that?! I found the necklace, so I just ordered it. Then yesterday my hubby surprised me with the pink Morrell target "The Crush." I was so excited! now if this stupid wind would stop being so crazy I could go out and shoot at it! :smile: Anyway, it's nice when we get surprises.


It is nice when they do stuff like that! 

Enjoy your target!!


----------



## ZBWB (Mar 15, 2009)

I ordered that same exact one on ebay for 18 total, free shipping!...it's on it's way to me now! =)


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Been looking for archery jewlry*

That's a pretty necklace. I'll be getting one.


----------



## mkmabe (Apr 15, 2009)

they're out of stock on buy.com and will be getting a new shipment in 5-6 weeks. i am very upset cause i was excited to get it!!


----------



## rivergirl1 (Jun 27, 2006)

It's very kewl! Now I want one!


----------



## ZBWB (Mar 15, 2009)

Well the person on ebay reimbursed my money...said they were also out of stock =((((.


----------



## BowtechBlonde (Apr 13, 2009)

*oh no!*

well i guess people really got ordering! The other web site that used to have it a few weeks ago is below, so maybe they'll be back in stock sooner? not sure. They sell it for the same price as buy.com, but they charge for shipping under $40. 
http://www.newoutlet.com/Sterling_Silver_925_Bow_Arrow_Pendant_Necklace_p/n177.htm

I'll look around and see if I can find it. sorry gals!


----------



## BowtechBlonde (Apr 13, 2009)

*Diamond bow and arrow necklace*

Well I couldn't find anymore sites with the sterling silver pendant. 

BUT, for those of you with LOTS of mula, here is a Sydney Evan diamond necklace. 

very beautiful. I found it in white gold, too, but it was twice the price.


http://www.givingtreejewelry.com/Pr...d-14k-Gold-Bow-and-Arrow-Necklace__75121.aspx

Uh...I could buy a new bow for the price of this thing, so maybe it's better to wait for the silver one to get back in stock. LOL


----------



## marque (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice! I may h ave to check out the site...


----------

